# Looking for a club



## Skeeter83 (Mar 1, 2011)

My brother and I are looking for a new club to join in the area of Hancock county, Warren county, Green County.  Basically anywhere from Athens to Sparta to Milledgeville or down I-20 towards Augusts from Lake Oconee.  Let me know if you have any openings.  Thanks!


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Mar 1, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## jimbos103 (Mar 2, 2011)

*hunting land*

i have 1200 acres in green and talifero co looking for a couple good hunters   call me at 770-262-2378  for details
Jim


----------



## jimbos103 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have 1200 acres in green and talafairo cos  looking for a couple good hunters  call me 770-262-2378 for more details
Jim


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 13, 2011)

We have a lease in Greene County Hwy 77N 668 acres pines and hardwoods.  PM me or email m.peace@danafd.com


----------



## spivey22 (Apr 1, 2011)

*glascock co*

300 ac lease available, pm me or call jim @ 706 830 2039


----------



## wsstew (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 1000 acre club in Greene co. and I need 5 members, $800 yearly dues, please contact Scot @770-3708-7805


----------



## bcro (May 14, 2011)

PM sent by BCro


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 500 acres in Washington Co. Campground, Pin-in system. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## riskyb (Jul 20, 2011)

we have about 800 acres in hancock county 450 a year pm me if intrested


----------



## Goldjacket (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got  a trophy club  735 ac in Jones co outside Gray, please email or call 478-719-5519 Alan


----------



## mefferd84 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you are still looking I have 600ac in warren co. $585 just send me a pm or call david at 770-616-7779


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## Buckjunkie (Jul 29, 2011)

About 2000 acres in Washington County. $600. 30 members. we have about 4 openings. Call 770-983-3559 for more info.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 29, 2011)

750 acre private club in Richmond county @ the Burke Co. line.
Dues reduced to $685. 
still looking for members.


----------

